# Help, I am having a problem with my shirts sticking together



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

When I press a certain Bella shirt (a bit sheer), the shirt sticks together after I press the design. What am I doing wrong? I have ruined 3 shirts. I can separate the part that is stuck together, but it ends up ripping the shirt in the process. Please advise (too much pressure, too much heat,??)
Thanks,
Silverbolt


----------



## Collierx6 (Nov 12, 2010)

silverbolt said:


> When I press a certain Bella shirt (a bit sheer), the shirt sticks together after I press the design. What am I doing wrong? I have ruined 3 shirts. I can separate the part that is stuck together, but it ends up ripping the shirt in the process. Please advise (too much pressure, too much heat,??)
> Thanks,
> Silverbolt


 As in the front and back sticking together? I had a sheer type shirt I pressed a rhinestone design to and it did the same. I added a piece of thin "cardboard" between the 2, backed the pressure off a bit and it came out fine, but I don't know if it's the same thing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Desiree, it sounds like the ink is going through he fabric. I suggest that you place a Teflon sheet between the shirt layers to solve the problem.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Teflon sheet, "pillow", anything to separate the layers.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You do not say what you are pressing. Vinyl or transfer. Sounds like your heat is a little high. Also what blend are you using. If whatever you are pressing comes out ok, I would also suggest a teflon sheet inside the shirt.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

it's a rhinestone transfer that I am pressing


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely put something inside the shirt. I always use teflon pillows. I don't like the side crease you get or the collar imprint on the back of the shirt. This also prevents any stuck together shirts. My rhinestone temp is 330.


----------

